# Ecocruise Electric Transporation Seattle, WA



## Ecocruise (Oct 1, 2014)

At the threshold of living in an era of environmental responsibility, this is a critical time period for all of us to start thinking about how we, as an individual, community, and society, will contribute towards achieving Earth’s sustainability. 

Humans have inhabited Earth for about 200,000 years. Now this sounds like a lot of time, but if we measure it to how old the Earth really is (4.54 billion years old), we've only been on this planet for .004053% of Earth’s existence. Yet, in the minuscule amount of time, our species have single-handedly exploited most of the natural resources that exists on the planet. We've also left a carbon footprint so significant that we’re directly altering ‘nature’ itself. Things like drastic climate change and natural disasters have devastated us frequently. We’re constantly hearing about the polar ice caps melting and animal species going into quick extinction. Even the Bald Eagle, a symbol of our country’s strength and freedom, is struggling to continue existing. Knowing all this leaves us with a stomach-churning dread of what it’ll be like in 5, 20, or even 100 years if we continue to be destructive and unmindful of our environment. 

With a population that is exponentially growing, it is undeniable that economies are required to remain robust and industrious to serve the necessities of the masses. The only issue here is that industrialization often correlates to higher level of ‘Earth wrecking’. 



In 2013, according to the U.S. Energy Information Administration, the U.S. consumed close to a whopping 134.5 billion gallons of motor gasoline. With gas prices soaring to an average of $3.89/gallon, we’re looking at pouring most of our economy into fuel. As previously stated, as our global population increases exponentially, so too will the consumption of fuels. Along with the fact that we’re burning irreplaceable fossil fuels, our dependence with oil will lead us towards more complicated relationships with other nations- specifically the ones that we currently source most of our crude oil from. This rabbit hole of dependency will never end if we don’t wean off from oil.
With a crisis at hand, the time for action is now. We need to stop thinking and start acting on how we can support a global population and economy while making sure we protect the Earth and its non-replenishing natural resources. 

This is the mission that Steven Leighty wants to accomplish. 

In 2008, with the vision of a sustainable future in mind, Steve Leighty founded Ecocruise. With over 25 years in the motor vehicle industry, having founded Kasea Motorsports in 1989, Steve saw the need to transition towards clean energy. With transportation being crucial to our everyday lives he saw a gap in the market for Electric Vehicles (EVs) that very few succeeded in filling. He also recognized that beyond business, there is a pressing necessity that Electric Vehicles becomes forefront in all modes of light transportation and utility. This is his answer to how we maintain society’s fast-pace growth responsibility to nature and the environment. 

After years of research and design, Steve Leighty produced a promising fleet of pure electric vehicles to address a lot of the concerns mentioned previously. The many models released are very well-equipped to take the place and purpose of the many forms of motor vehicles that we use today. From the street legal Cruser Sport to the useful ECV Utility Van, Ecocruise’s vehicles provides daily transportation means for the average Joe/Jane, as well as service vehicles for local businesses and government institutions to utilize. The vehicles operate strictly on electricity and there is absolutely zero emission. These vehicles won’t consume gas and they won’t harm the environment in any way.

Ecocruise vehicles differ from many of the electric and hybrid vehicles already on the streets. Steve Leighty decided, instead, to go back to basics. He saw that the big car companies were already creating expensive electric vehicles to emulate their gasoline consuming counterparts, so he took a more simple approach towards designing and manufacturing his vehicles. Ecocruise vehicles are economical and practical. With utility in mind, each vehicle is designed efficiently. Safety and functionality not compromised, Ecocruise makes sure the price point would be low enough for consumers to find switching to electric attractive and affordable. 


With the vision of one day having an ‘electric future’ of mainly EVs used for transportation clearly formed, Ecocruise vehicles are in the final stages of arriving stateside. The solution, to a sustainable future and a healthy Earth, may actually not be that complicated or impossible. 

Learn more: www.ecocruise.com


----------

